# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Ловушка для партнёра

## Irina

*ЛОВУШКА ДЛЯ ПАРТНЕРА*

Романтика Все начинается с первого взгляда и от того, насколько удачным он будет, во многом зависит не только длительность отношений, но и состоится ли знакомство вообще. Произведя должное впечатление, остается закрепить результат и собрать причитающиеся дивиденды. Поэтому нельзя пренебрегать даже мелочами и надо тщательно разобраться в том, что мы видим, и что хотелось бы увидеть в потенциальном партнере.

*Его взгляд*

Почему мужчинам одни женщины нравятся, а другие вызывают равнодушие или даже неприязнь? Можно рассуждать о красоте, вкусовых предпочтениях, сходстве с его мамой и прочем. Все это в принципе правильно, вот только главное решение быть или не быть с этой или иной женщиной принимается мужчиной на подсознательном уровне. И именно оно впоследствии и объясняется всеми вышеперечисленными факторами. Чего же ждет от женской внешности мужское подсознание?

Как ни странно, даже если в мужской голове нет ни единой мысли о продолжении рода, женщину он будет выбирать, исходя из ее возможностей произвести на свет здоровое потомство. Так устроила нас природа, поместив запрос на оплодотворение глубоко в подкорку и заставив в любом случае плясать под дудку основного инстинкта.

Он заключается вовсе не в том, чтобы мужчина и женщина слились в половом акте, а в том, чтобы акт этот закончился зачатием. И ради этой цели природа снабдила мужчину сильным сексуальным влечением, а женщину желанием соблазнять и быть желанной. То, что мужчине нравится в женщине в первую очередь, что влечет его, возбуждает, подсознательно сигнализирует о ее репродуктивных способностях. Например, общепринятый стандарт 90-60-90 как раз и отвечает этим требованиям. Причем цифры могут быть разными, но общий принцип пропорциональности должен сохраняться.

Тонкая талия, пышный бюст и равноценные бедра. Мы считаем это красивым, потому что женщине с данными пропорциями легче всего выносить и родить ребенка. В бедрах откладывается (как это не прискорбно) запас жировых клеток. В случае голода они «идут в дело» и позволяют выжить плоду, давая ему необходимое питание. Хороший бюст позволяет в свою очередь выкормить младенца. Этот факт полностью подтверждается статистикой. Опрашиваемым мужчинам показывали фотографии женщин с разными фигурами: прямоугольными, грушеобразными, треугольными (широкие плечи – узкий таз). Подавляющее большинство как самый привлекательный тип выбрали соблазнительные «гитарообразные» формы.

*Ее взгляд*

Надо сказать, что и женские предпочтения также диктуются репродуктивным фактором. Всматриваясь в мужчину, предлагающему знакомство, женщина бессознательно оценивает его качества «производителя». Мужчины с хорошим спортивным телосложением, здоровыми зубами, привлекательной внешностью имеют гораздо больший спрос, чем их менее везучие тщедушные собратья. Женщина сознательно фиксирует свои симпатии на мужчине, а бессознательно выбирает гены для будущего ребенка. В качестве альтернативы привлекательной внешности атлета мужчина может предложить ум, талант, лидерский потенциал и харизму. Таких примеров история знает немало. Наполеон или Александр Македонский имели малый рост и оставляющие желать лучшего черты лица, однако редкой женщине удавалось устоять перед ними.

Именно из репродуктивных интересов дамам важна финансовая состоятельность партнера. Много веков выживаемость женщины и детей зависела от способности мужчины их прокормить. Эта установка крепко укрепилась в женском подсознании. И на сегодняшний день даже вполне состоятельные дамы предпочитают партнеров еще более богатых, чем они сами. Правильность данного суждения подтвердят в любом брачном агентстве.

Невозможность соединить в одном «флаконе» все необходимые качества (внешность, ум, достаток, талант и т.д.) часто заставляет женщину разыграть партию отцовства. Выходя замуж за мужчину состоятельного и финансово обеспеченного, но физически недостаточно привлекательного, она зачинает потомство с каким-нибудь крепким красавцем, предоставляя первому возможность выращивать здорового и крепкого ребенка. Несколько скользкая ситуация с точки зрения общественной (в основном мужской) морали вполне оправданна с позиций развития человека как вида. Природа в этом деле полностью на стороне женщин. Она тщательно замаскировала периоды овуляции, когда сексуальная активность женщин на пике, и сделала этот момент невозможным для мужского контроля.

*Делайте выводы*

Из всего вышесказанного можно извлечь практическую выгоду. Зная, на что ориентированы подсознательные «интересы» противоположенного пола, вы сможете расставить подходящие ловушки на пути к сердцу избранника.

*Ловушки для женщин:*

- ухоженный внешний вид. Хорошие зубы (зубы говорят о состоянии здоровья), свежий запах, опрятность;

- финансовая состоятельность. Именно ее мужчины демонстрируют чаще всего. Машина, квартира, должность, богатый папенька дают сто очков форы по сравнению с другими менее состоятельными претендентами;

- ум и талант. Нобелевская премия, известность позволяют неплохо скрывать прочие составляющие своего характера;

- а вот балагурство, умение хорошо разбираться в одежде и хвалиться своими мужскими победами – лучше не выставлять на всеобщее обозрение.

*Ловушки для мужчин
*
- здесь на первый план выходит сексуальная привлекательность. Именно желанием овладеть женщиной, а не узнать ее внутренний мир, объясняется интенсивность и напористость ухаживаний. На сексуальность ловятся даже самые умные и прозорливые мужчины;

- внутренние же качества выходят на первый план чуть позже, когда первый сексуальный накал спадет. Вот тогда и можно продемонстрировать ему ум и эрудицию, да и то в допустимых пределах, а то чего доброго у бедолаги разовьется комплекс неполноценности;

- а для первого взгляда выставляйте не знание Шекспира в подлиннике, а ножки в соблазнительной юбочке. Не умение решить теорему Лопиталя, а красивый бюст и многозначительные взгляды. Способ надежный, проверенный веками.

Конечно же, человеческое общение нельзя свести к проблеме деторождения. Однако в вопросе взаимоотношения полов этот закон действует безотказно. Небольшие вариации возможны, но в целом и общем наш интерес к противоположенному полу зиждется именно на подсознательном стремлении к продолжению рода. И оно же определяет наши сексуальные пристрастия и вкусы.

----------

